# [Burlington, NJ] Gaming group looking to fill 1 or 2 vacant spots



## RigaMortus2 (Jun 21, 2006)

We have an ongoing bi-weekly campaign that has a spot (or possibly 2 if you have a friend) that we are looking to fill.  I'll post a few specifics here, and update it as people post and ask questions.

We are playing in the Midnight campaign setting.  We aren't following strict rules from the campaign setting, just using the setting itself.  If you don't know what the Midnight setting is, basically think Lord of the Rings, except Sauron wins...  We are using D&D 3.5 rules.

*CAMPAIGN SPEFICS*
We have a couple house rules.  The main ones that I can think of off hand are:
(1) Character Creation is point-buy using 33 +1d6 points.  That is, roll a d6 and add that number to 33.  Then use that as your point buy total.  This gives you decent enough ability scores and keeps it somewhat random.
(2) Max HPs every level...  Trust me, you'll need them.

Characters are currently level 5 (almost 6) so you would be jumping in with a character around that level.  If you prefer to play a character from ground up (as some people often do, myself included), that is fine.  Just be warned that the DM doesn't pull any punches.  So while we are fighting things around CR 6 (the DM will have lower level enemies for lower level people to deal with), you may be in danger.  Also note that this is an existing campaign, so you'll kinda be jumping in in the middle of it.  Hope you don't mind.  The DM will of course email you info and background on the game world/setting.

We allow pretty much any D&D 3.5 books.  Just ask if you want to use something specific from any of the non-Core books (Eberron, FR, Race books, Complete books).  The only thing that is kind of limited is Psionics.  They have a special place in the campaign world.  This doesn't mean you can't play a psionic character, but there are certain "rules" based on what has happened in-game which governs what races and what not are allowed.  So again, if you have your heart set on playing a Psionic, just ask.

*MORE PERSONAL STUFF*
We usually gather over the DM's house at about 6:45 and get started around 7PM.  We play Tuesdays (every other Tuesday), but sometimes Thursdays.  So schedule needs to be a little flexible.

Current gamer's ages range anywhere from mid 20's to mid 30's.  Would prefer someone in that age range.  Older is fine though.  No smokers please.  DM would probably want to meet at a mutual place before hand (such as a mall) just to meet and get a feel for one another and answer any questions you might have.

If you are interested, please email me at flinty4ever@hotmail.com.  If you have a question that I didn't cover here, email me and I will be happy to answer it.


----------

